
Understanding Sleep Paralysis: A Terrifying but Unique State of Consciousness - amelius
http://www.iflscience.com/brain/understanding-sleep-paralysis-terrifying-unique-state-consciousness
======
AnimalMuppet
I've had something that might be classified as sleep paralysis. It's horrible,
but in my case it is easily explained. The cat slept on my bed. I would try to
roll over in the night, but be unable to because the cat was on top of the
blanket in the wrong direction. (And, because I was asleep, I wasn't moving
forcefully enough to make her move.) But when I kept trying, the cat would
eventually move, or I would wake up enough to put some force into my efforts.

Once the cat died, I quit having that experience. The new cat isn't allowed in
the bedroom at night (nor much during the day).

Note: I am not claiming that this is the source of other sleep paralysis
experiences.

